# Advisory meeting.



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Went to the advisory meeting in VC.Randy Kreil did a great presentation on the GNF 5 year deer management study that ended in 2008.The GNF flew the entire state in Jan. of this year since there was snow cover pretty much statewide.

They then flew a couple of units again in March to compare.In some units they counted 35% less deer than in Jan.So they figure the herd took a hit this past winter.But he figures most units are still at or above management goals.

They also talked about the early doe season in Sept in the units in the NE.They said it was a success.Since there were a lot of extra doe tags left in the mule deer units in the southern badlands......they will try an early season in 4F I believe.It is the unit around Bowman.The early season will open and run concurrent with Antelope season in that unit to let antelope hunters fill the extra doe tags down there.

The GNF will be doing there mule deer survey starting next week.The deer in the southern badlands south of I-94 should be OK......but they said the winter was tougher north of 94.


----------

